# Canon 14 mm vs Zeiss 15 mm



## RGF (May 3, 2013)

How do they stack up. I really don't need auto focus and seldom shoot wide up.

ANy other recommendations?


----------



## ecka (May 3, 2013)

Zeiss 15 is definitely better, if you don't need AF, but they both can't beat Samyang 14/2.8 UMC, for the price


----------



## RGF (May 3, 2013)

ecka said:


> Zeiss 15 is definitely better, if you don't need AF, but they both can't beat Samyang 14/2.8 UMC, for the price



within reason I would select the best IQ and let price be a secondary consideration. How is the Samyang IQ and will it stand up to usage


----------



## ecka (May 4, 2013)

RGF said:


> ecka said:
> 
> 
> > Zeiss 15 is definitely better, if you don't need AF, but they both can't beat Samyang 14/2.8 UMC, for the price
> ...



Canon 14L'II
- soft corners, high aberrations, no front filter, unpleasant bokeh (in my opinion)
+ dust-moisture-proofed, relatively low distortion (for this lens class), AF

Carl Zeiss 15/2.8
- bigger and heavier than other 2
+ sharp, relatively low distortion (for this lens class), low aberrations, great focusing ring, 95mm front filter, decent bokeh

Samyang 14/2.8 UMC
- strong and complicated distortion, no front filter
+ sharp, low aberrations, great focusing ring, low price, decent bokeh

I'd say that Zeiss 15 is the best of this 3, but it is the most expensive. Samyang 14 - best price/performance. Canon 14 is not worth its $.

P.S. If you don't care much about size/weight, high price, AF, slightly narrower angle and aperture, then maybe Canon TS-E 17/4L is what you are looking for. 17L would be on the top of my list if I could afford it .


----------

